# Sebastian Cat



## sitarro (Nov 23, 2011)

My new adoptee Sebastian..... his brother, Ranger, isn't pictured because he has feline A.D.D. and won't sit still long enough to shoot. 




This is close to life size when resized.
Shot with my iPhone4


----------



## California Girl (Nov 23, 2011)

He's very, very cute!

Lucky you!


----------



## sitarro (Nov 23, 2011)

California Girl said:


> He's very, very cute!
> 
> Lucky you!



Thank You, He's as sweet as he is cute. Loves to get on my chest and roll around purring. My older cat Felix still hasn't warmed up to them yet..... that's Felix in my avatar........he keeps hissing at them.......guess he has to show them who's boss.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2011)

it will take a while for the older cat to get friendly.....

nice of you to save the little ones....


----------



## sitarro (Nov 23, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> it will take a while for the older cat to get friendly.....
> 
> nice of you to save the little ones....



Love the black cats, his brother looks a lot like him but has a lot more smoke grey on his body. Nice silky long hair. Felix does seem to be putting up with them a little more, he's cut the hissing down to a minimum.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2011)

hubby insists i ask this....i told him its just the angle....

does sebastian have different coloured eyes?


----------



## sitarro (Dec 7, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> hubby insists i ask this....i told him its just the angle....
> 
> does sebastian have different coloured eyes?



The eye coloration had probably more to do with the iPhone camera not getting that accurate of color. He has dark yellow eyes that seem to be getting a little greener.

This is his brother.... Ranger. Again an iPhone shot, the color is washed out in some spots including his eyes, they are actuallyy quite a bit darker.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 7, 2011)

Kyoot kats.


----------



## syrenn (Dec 7, 2011)

Got to love black cats!


----------



## Ropey (Dec 7, 2011)

What a beautiful cat Sebastian is and those black whiskers are really cool.


----------



## sitarro (Dec 12, 2011)

Here he is being pensive......... he's already worried about the election and what will happen to his food if O'Bamma get's reelected......... more like will I have a job to make money to buy him food....


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 12, 2011)

just sayin


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 12, 2011)

adorable kitties


----------



## sitarro (Dec 25, 2011)

This is my Christmas card starring Sebastian.......... I was just going to paint the hat on myself but I got kind of carried away.


----------



## Amelia (Dec 25, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## jaffeh (Dec 30, 2011)

SOOOOO CUTE!  

And the kitteh ADD, yes.  I know the situation.  Love anyone who takes in and loves kittehs.


----------



## saveliberty (Dec 31, 2011)

Black kitties are my favorite.  Alas, Mrs. Liberty dislikes animals in the house.  She has given our kat Daisy a lifetime lease, but no new ones.  Daisy is 17 (97 in kitty years).


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh shit you're in for a load of trouble. You can just feel it. Hehehehehe. I hope you have blinds rather than curtains.

I can see it. But bless you for being ready.


----------



## tinydancer (Jan 1, 2012)

saveliberty said:


> Black kitties are my favorite.  Alas, Mrs. Liberty dislikes animals in the house.  She has given our kat Daisy a lifetime lease, but no new ones.  Daisy is 17 (97 in kitty years).



My pyewacket crossed the line at almost 21. Old orange and white that fell into our lives a long time ago.

We have had every choice kitty indoors. But some don't want to be. We had this one rescue that we called "Sick boy" that at least we cranked back from feral but it wasn't easy and I myself was ready to get rabies shots after he hugged me finally.

My fave feral though was a guy that was a black with just a teeny tiny white under his chin that we called Pettimore.

For some you will understand Copperhead road and his name.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 2, 2012)

sitarro said:


> Here he is being pensive......... he's already worried about the election and what will happen to his food if O'Bamma get's reelected......... more like will I have a job to make money to buy him food....
> 
> http://


 
He looks as if he might just take a swipe at Obama...


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 2, 2012)

sitarro said:


> My new adoptee Sebastian..... his brother, Ranger, isn't pictured because he has feline A.D.D. and won't sit still long enough to shoot.
> http://
> 
> 
> ...


 
He is showing the newspaper the exact degree of respect it deserves...

Either that or he reads with his butt.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 2, 2012)

Our local paper keeps shrinking.  The cat will be bigger than the paper in about a year.


----------

